# What to Buy assembled PC



## gagan.2012 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, 

I want to buy assembled PC (CPU) mainly for home use, like MSOFFICE work & Internet browsing like checking email+youtube+surfing etc .

I will not use this PC for gaming purpose as i am having separate console (XBOX 360) for the same.

I want to keep this PC for atleast 2 years without much more modification or up gradation (after i will go for up-gradation)

Budget is very tight around 15,000 INR.

Staying in Vikaspuri, New Delhi and finalized few configuration. So I want you peoples to help me or to make this machine more fruitful under the same budget.

1) *CPU INTEL -* INTEL DUAL CORE (G-645 , 2.90+ 3MB) costing Rs. 2990/-

2)  *Motherboard* - GIGABYE GA -B75M-D3H costing Rs. 3900/-

3) *HARD DISK* - 500 GB SATA WD (64 MB CHASH) costing Rs. 3290/-

4)* RAM *- 4 GB DDR3 KINGSTON - costing Rs. 1238/-

5) *DVD RW* - LG/ SAMSUNG SATA - costing Rs. 866/-

6) *CABINET /SMPS* - 
GSM / MORA SMPS - costing 425/-  
and
MORA E  (WITHOUT SMPS) - costing 450/-

- *Apart from above I want to use my SAMSUNG LCD (26") as a monitor , how to use this?????, as this LCD having HDMI as well as PC connector inbuilt available.*

- is there any slim type cabinet available which consume less space , but does not affect CPU working ?

- also i am using this LCD for tv viewing too.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 9, 2013)

So on a tight budget of 15k, you are spending about 6k just for Processor and Mobo! Why not buy a combo one like Gigabyte E350N, which comes with a low end AMD APU processor but having an integrated AMD Radeon HD 6310 graphics? And which you can get it for about Rs 4300 on Flipkart or less in offline store? I am myself using it and it's superb for the price!

You should rather dont compromize on power supply, which essentially is the most important aspect of a PC config. You shouldn't settle for any thing lower then 350w PSU from Antec, Corsair or Seasonic.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 9, 2013)

All looks ok to me just downgrade the motherboard to MSI H61M-P20 (G3) Motherboard - MSI: Flipkart.com if the Display you have is having DVI connection


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Vyom said:


> So on a tight budget of 15k, you are spending about 6k just for Processor and Mobo! Why not buy a combo one like Gigabyte E350N, which comes with a low end AMD APU processor but having an integrated AMD Radeon HD 6310 graphics? And which you can get it for about Rs 4300 on Flipkart or less in offline store? I am myself using it and it's superb for the price!
> 
> You should rather dont compromize on power supply, which essentially is the most important aspect of a PC config. You shouldn't settle for any thing lower then 350w PSU from Antec, Corsair or Seasonic.



Thanks for your reply, if i will go with this processor.. will it effect anything ???? (sorry to ask such question, as I have no idea abt the pc configurations)

Also I want to buy LED monitor within 6000rs, any suitable idea for 20" as i am looking to connect my XBOX360 with them.



Naxal said:


> All looks ok to me just downgrade the motherboard to MSI H61M-P20 (G3) Motherboard - MSI: Flipkart.com if the Display you have is having DVI connection



I am looking for Monitor too.. with HDMI port, any good monitor within 6000 rs range.

Thanks


----------



## panwala95 (Jan 9, 2013)

@ naxal the op can go for that msi mobo even if he has a hdmi device just by buying a dvi-hdmi adapter


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

any LED monitors suggestion within 7000 with HDMI port as i need to connect my XBOX too


----------



## panwala95 (Jan 9, 2013)

Benq g2220 @7.1k


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 11, 2013)

Panwala.. this Benq g2220 is "benq g2220hd" ?????

If yes, please let me know from where I can buy this.

Also I want to know is this Monitor RELIABLE ??? hows the output of the same.. also let me know the how I can connect my XBOX with this LED??? 

Please email me the shops details.. my email ID is gdhawan2010@gmail.com


----------



## Cilus (Jan 11, 2013)

BenQ G2220HD isn't available any more. There is another one called BenQ G2220HDAL which is available at 7.5K. But it lacks both the DVI and HDMI inputs and comes with only VGA or D-SUB connector. I think you should invest another 1K and get Dell ST2220L.


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> BenQ G2220HD isn't available any more. There is another one called BenQ G2220HDAL which is available at 7.5K. But it lacks both the DVI and HDMI inputs and comes with only VGA or D-SUB connector. I think you should invest another 1K and get Dell ST2220L.




OH!!!! That will go out of my budget... any LED monitor which is good to play games through my XBOX, please suggest, must be within 6500rs


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 11, 2013)

You may look at samsung S20B300B...i've recently purchased it...it's 6.6k,comes with a DVI Port..


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 11, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> You may look at samsung S20B300B...i've recently purchased it...it's 6.6k,comes with a DVI Port..



Sorry If i am asking stupid question, HOW can i attached my Xbox (HDMI) with this LED.

How will be the picture quality on this... will it support my xbox...???


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 11, 2013)

DVI to HDMI converter can be used..in 6.5k range i think there is no option for HDMI..


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 11, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> DVI to HDMI converter can be used..in 6.5k range i think there is no option for HDMI..



if this is the case how about Dell IN2030M i am getting the same in 5800rs.

can i connect this with my hdmi???


----------



## Cilus (Jan 11, 2013)

None of the 20" displays come with HDMI ports, AFAIK. You need to use a DVI-HDMI Cable to connect the XBOX with the Monitor.


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> None of the 20" displays come with HDMI ports, AFAIK. You need to use a DVI-HDMI Cable to connect the XBOX with the Monitor.



Dell IN2030M can i connect this or as you said is this monitor having DVI port........


----------



## Naxal (Jan 11, 2013)

Check this out, for small cabinet use

iBall -> Baby 315 Model Cabinet


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 11, 2013)

Any other LED MONITOR which can be used for XBOX, must be reliable too.... now i extend my budget to 7000rs.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 11, 2013)

gagan.2012 said:


> if this is the case how about Dell IN2030M i am getting the same in 5800rs.
> 
> can i connect this with my hdmi???



are you sure it's dell IN2030M..?? or it's IN2020M..asking you because 3 shops from kolkata quoted the price of this 2030 @ 6.3k+vat.(two weeks ago) and this monitor comes with a dvi port..


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 11, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> are you sure it's dell IN2030M..?? or it's IN2020M..asking you because 3 shops from kolkata quoted the price of this 2030 @ 6.3k+vat.(two weeks ago) and this monitor comes with a dvi port..



Opps!!! now you confused me 

leave it yaar, just tell me two or three monitors in my range 7,000rs , as i want to connect my xbox too..


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 11, 2013)

gagan.2012 said:


> Any other LED MONITOR which can be used for XBOX, must be reliable too.... now i extend my budget to 7000rs.



Mate...Please check on flipkart.com


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 11, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> Mate...Please check on flipkart.com



Lots of confusion.. now .. please help


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 11, 2013)

I had started a thread..*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/164888-need-led-monitor-suggestions-2.html
and finally i bought samsung..and it's a fantastic,brilliant display..good contrast and brightness..it's 1600x900 hd display with touch buttons..
Anyway, according to your query i think you've two options..
1. Increase your budget
2. Use a good DVI to HDMI conversion cable

because no monitor comes with hdmi port in 7k range..


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 11, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> I had started a thread..*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/164888-need-led-monitor-suggestions-2.html
> and finally i bought samsung..and it's a fantastic,brilliant display..good contrast and brightness..it's 1600x900 hd display with touch buttons..
> Anyway, according to your query i think you've two options..
> 1. Increase your budget
> ...



jUST gONE through your link, so you purchased samsung S20B300B.

Hows is the performance... 

how you connect ANY HDMI to this monitor.. after connect hows the performance.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 12, 2013)

gagan.2012 said:


> jUST gONE through your link, so you purchased samsung S20B300B.
> 
> Hows is the performance...
> 
> how you connect ANY HDMI to this monitor.. after connect hows the performance.



Yeah it's a very good option..(in this range)..i use simple VGA adapter still now,but i will try a dvi cable after some time,and I dont need HDMI currently.
A DVI to HDMI cable can solve your all confusion...Here it is..


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dell IN2030M 50.8cm (20) W HD Monitor with LED is costing me rs. 5800/- , and samsung S20B300B is costing me Rs.6600/-.

Out of above two which one is best, as I want to connect my HDMI device too..

Price Updateplease help)

DELL 20 LED (IN2030)	Rs. 5738
LG LED 20"  (2042/)	Rs. 5809
PHILIPS LED 20"(206V3L)	Rs.5600
SAMSUNG LED 20"	Rs. 6285
AOC LED 22"  (E2250)	Rs.6800
AOC LED 22"  (E2251)	Rs.6900


----------



## Cilus (Jan 15, 2013)

IN2030 is a very good display, get that one.


----------



## gagan.2012 (Jan 18, 2013)

One Question i want to asked 

AM I required additional graphic card if i want to connect my pc (configuration as described above) to connect to LCD 26" which have VGA PORT.

IF yes , please help me which graphic card required, as my LCD is having HDMI port too...


----------



## Cilus (Jan 18, 2013)

No, you don't need any additional Graphics card, you can connect the display directly to the display output port(s) of the Motherboard.


----------

